# A work in progress



## DLeeG

This is the first picture that I have done in awhile.


----------



## corydulos

You go get it, DLeeG!


----------



## DLeeG

7hhhhgggnn


----------



## DLeeG

I don't think I will draw another black horse with a number 2 pencil.


----------



## tricky raven

I agree with Chanda, this is coming along very nicely. Do you have an ebony pencil. This may help with the darker areas and possibly even complement the 2B pencil?


----------



## DLeeG

Uuuujnjhhhhhb


----------



## tricky raven

I can see this horse has a lot of character just from looking at the expression of his eye


----------



## DLeeG

Thanks TR he was a loving horse. His death hurts still.


----------



## tricky raven

Hi DLeeg, I've lost animals precious to me too. We have to believe that their energy lives on and I commend you on this work you're doing now...it's a celebration of his life and created with love


----------



## DLeeG

Sculpture in pencil


----------



## joeygn72

I love the range of tones you're able to get.


----------



## DLeeG

He's starting to breathe.


----------



## tricky raven

His Spirit awakened....


----------



## joeygn72

I checked out the pic. in that link you sent. Again I love the range of tones you achieve. Beautiful work


----------



## DLeeG

joeygn72 said:


> I checked out the pic. in that link you sent. Again I love the range of tones you achieve. Beautiful work


Thanks. This drawing is also a resurrection of my art. I know what this will look like at the end. It will not be a reproduction of a photo lke Jeff and Blue Angel do. It will be a two dimensional sculpture carved with shaky hands tracking Stone's face mostly from memory as weakened eyes use a blurred photo for guidance of shape but not details. I can not express how difficult this is.


----------



## Jeff

DLeeG said:


> Thanks. This drawing is also a resurrection of my art. I know what this will look like at the end. It will not be a reproduction of a photo lke Jeff and Blue Angel do. It will be a two dimensional sculpture carved with shaky hands tracking Stone's face mostly from memory as weakened eyes use a blurred photo for guidance of shape but not details. I can not express how difficult this is.


 kudos dleeg.
we take what life gives us and we carry on. My wifes father has parkinsons and is really struggling to do everyday activities. 
Keep creating man - I know I speak for everyone here when I say -You're an inspiration!!!


----------



## DLeeG

4rrrrdd dds


----------



## DLeeG

I still have to draw Sarge. He's my horse in my avitar. My neighbor saw this. She wants me to draw hers. She is so helpful. I will. Then it will be time to draw people again. What else is there to do.


----------



## Blue Angel

DLeeG said:


> I still have to draw Sarge. He's my horse in my avitar. My neighbor saw this. She wants me to draw hers. She is so helpful. I will. Then it will be time to draw people again. What else is there to do.


Keep it up my friend...keep it up.


----------



## tricky raven

DLeeG said:


> I still have to draw Sarge. He's my horse in my avitar. My neighbor saw this. She wants me to draw hers. She is so helpful. I will. Then it will be time to draw people again. What else is there to do.


Embracing and giving generously what you love to do will make a huge difference in people's lives and in your's too DLeeG It will make your heart and soul glow with happiness. *♥*


----------



## joeygn72

That is turning out so good. Cant wait to see it done.


----------



## DLeeG

A few more touches and some cleaning up and I'll be done.


----------



## DLeeG

*finished with "HEART OF STONE'S"*

Mg][/url][/img]


----------



## tricky raven

Beautiful! Reuniting and reawakening Stone's spirit must have been very healing for you D'LeeG. I'm looking forward to the next sketch with Sarge


----------

